# FS:FW Fish (Vampire Fish Left Only)



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

3 8-9inch Pbass -$100 bucks for 3!!!! SOLD!!!
1 9inch Cynodon Gibbus(Vampire Tetra)-$85
1 6inch Mystery Snakehead -Sold!!!

I gotta Make room for a certain somebody..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

gotta get these guys out by friday !!!

make an offer if you are interested..


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

aww i wanted the snakehead :/ gl


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top..


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you trade the 9" vampire tetra with my flagtail?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you got a pm snow!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

take all 4 fish for $220
offer until DEC 25/2010


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass are pissing off the auranti..

they gotta go!!

100 bucks is a steal!!


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

just bring the auranti then! lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pbass pending!!!

yahoo..auranti will be in peace soon


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> pbass pending!!!
> 
> yahoo..auranti will be in peace soon


Hi Ben,

I know exactly what you mean. My ex pbass used to harass my 2 BGK fish 24 hours/day. Well, my pbass are gone & my 2 BGK are still here in my monster tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well the Auranti to me personally is more important then these fella's ..

hopefully come march King El will have a pair for me. hopefully


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

trade pending on the bass..

gibbus still available..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass are gone!

gibbus still available..


----------

